

Kleiner Perkins: Blockchain Tech Will Spawn Amazon-Sized Successes - mathattack
http://www.coindesk.com/kleiner-perkins-blockchain-tech-aol-success-stories/

======
tosseraccount
Amazon is 20 years old and never had a profit.

~~~
mathattack
I think they refer to the company (or spending) size rather than
profitability. It's worth noting that their seed fund is only $4 million, a
rounding error for KPCB.

~~~
tosseraccount
How much did they raise in their IPO?

Is there a single class of stock?

~~~
mathattack
You lost me - Amazon or KPCB?

I assume the former. Current market cap of Amazon is ~200 billion. During the
IPO they raised ~55 million for a market cap of ~440 million.

